# Michigan



## beretta92_fs2003 (Feb 20, 2010)

Would any one in having a smf party in Northern MI in the Mio area. Its between Grayling and Westbranch.


----------



## jerry516planes (Feb 27, 2010)

What you got in mind? 

Why don't you come over and visit the GLBBQA.com.

We are having some events that you might be interested in.


----------

